# Mystery of starlings



## Raven (Mar 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but it is worth watching.
Nature at it's best.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQUGi88



Sorry, this video is not working. I'll check and try again later.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about "the right" place to post anything.  I'm just glad you posted.  Don't know why those videos often won't work.  Various reasons for sure.

As for starlings.  They are "invaders" to the USA from Europe long ago and many people don't like 'em.  I find them fascinating and love when they flock to a birdbath en masse.


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi That Guy, Thanks for your reply.  I got the site right and it works now.
I'm sure Starlings are a nuisance but it's amazing to watch them in this video.


----------

